# Collection Of Cutaway Display Maglite Flashlights/Torches



## DarrenUK (Sep 24, 2015)

I am making myself a collection of cutaway display Maglite torches (perhaps other makes in the future), i am hoping to end up with a collection of all of the different types and sizes eventually. As i complete each one i will add photos to this post...

First up...

Cutaway display example of a Maglite 2d Cell torch, 2 x D batteries.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 24, 2015)

Cutaway display example of a Mini Maglite AA torch, 2 x AA batteries.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cool


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

OP, will you cut away the reflector as well? Any intentions to run these lights cut away?


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> OP, will you cut away the reflector as well? Any intentions to run these lights cut away?



I did think about cutting the reflectors but i decided to keep all internal parts intact.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 24, 2015)

Quite the project! Great pictures.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 24, 2015)

Ladd said:


> Quite the project! Great pictures.



Thanks! Yea will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## JimTokle (Sep 24, 2015)

This is amazing! I can't even begin to imagine how much work it took you to make these look so nice. Please keep us updated on your future projects.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 24, 2015)

JimTokle said:


> This is amazing! I can't even begin to imagine how much work it took you to make these look so nice. Please keep us updated on your future projects.



Thanks for the kind words, it can be time consuming and fiddly with the smaller ones but well worth the time and effort. I will indeed be adding to this post with each new one I make for the collection.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 24, 2015)

Kudos!!
Very interesting stuff. You did a great job.
+1


----------



## write2dgray (Sep 24, 2015)

U so crazy . Love it.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 25, 2015)

Very cool, indeed!


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 25, 2015)

Cutaway display example of a Mini Maglite AAA torch, 2 x AAA batteries.


----------



## maglite mike (Sep 25, 2015)

Very cool. How do you cut the light so precisely?


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Sep 25, 2015)

Pictures aren't showing up.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 26, 2015)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Pictures aren't showing up.



They are showing fine for me?


----------



## greenlight (Sep 26, 2015)

LOVE the way the o-ring is still complete.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 26, 2015)

greenlight said:


> LOVE the way the o-ring is still complete.



Thanks, I did think about cutting away some of the internal parts and the O rings but decided not to in the end.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 26, 2015)

Awesome. Glad you merged them all into one thread. This is really neat. It would also be very informative to some folks who have never taken one apart. Good job.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 26, 2015)

Could you do this with some McGizmos? That would be cool to see!


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 26, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Could you do this with some McGizmos? That would be cool to see!



Once I have finished the Maglite series I will consider making cutaways of other brands, I am not sure what brand next as my budget is limited.


----------



## London666 (Sep 26, 2015)

Very cool and very well done. I like that you removed the O rings first. I also like how they still work! These would be cool displays at hardware stores. Everyone loves seeing how all the hidden magic inside their tools works.

These cutaways answer my question about why a new Mini Mag LED head won't fit on the older Mini Mag bodies, but the reverse works. Looks like the old Mini Mag threads are sharply tapered.

Now... you're not going to do that to a 6C, are you? oo:


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 26, 2015)

If this thread had a paywall I would have gladly paid for access. Subscribed. (For free - what a bargain!)


----------



## novice (Sep 27, 2015)

DarrenUK,
You did such a nice job with these. I'll bet Maglite would appreciate seeing these photos. Perhaps(?) they might even send you something as a token of gratitude.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 27, 2015)

Actually, my Uncle used to do that to missiles for the RAF (UK Royal Air Force, for those who may not know), in the 60's and some aircraft engines, anything they needed for training. He took me to his shop and it was amazing it must have been acres of machines.

Quite a trade, and much skill involved there.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 27, 2015)

London666 said:


> Very cool and very well done. I like that you removed the O rings first. I also like how they still work! These would be cool displays at hardware stores. Everyone loves seeing how all the hidden magic inside their tools works.
> 
> These cutaways answer my question about why a new Mini Mag LED head won't fit on the older Mini Mag bodies, but the reverse works. Looks like the old Mini Mag threads are sharply tapered.
> 
> Now... you're not going to do that to a 6C, are you? oo:



A 6C is on the to do list


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 27, 2015)

novice said:


> DarrenUK,
> You did such a nice job with these. I'll bet Maglite would appreciate seeing these photos. Perhaps(?) they might even send you something as a token of gratitude.



Would be nice but doubt they would ever stumble across this post.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 27, 2015)

Darren I was thinking last night, it would be really cool if you did the entire Maglite line up. I would not mind donating a few $$ to help you out. I am sure we could get a few other members together to help you raise the funds necessary to do this. Post your PP addy and I will send you some $ in a few days to help you out in this.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 27, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Darren I was thinking last night, it would be really cool if you did the entire Maglite line up. I would not mind donating a few $$ to help you out. I am sure we could get a few other members together to help you raise the funds necessary to do this. Post your PP addy and I will send you some $ in a few days to help you out in this.



My plan from the very beginning was to do the complete product range. I really appreciate your kind offer of a donation to help this project along although I'm not keen on posting my PP email address in a public forum as i use my personal email address for my PP account. I am saving funds and I will buy what I can when I can. I am getting there slowly and I will get there in the end.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 27, 2015)

Cutaway display example of a Maglite Solitaire torch, 1 x AAA battery.


----------



## London666 (Sep 27, 2015)

This is really col. I like that you kept the O rings intact. I also like that they still work! These should be a display in every hardware store. Everyone likes seeing how the magic inside their tools works. Excellent work. _Almost_ as cool as this:






Maybe that could be your next project. :laughing: BTW- You aren't going to do this to a 6C, aaaaaare yooooou???? :mecry:


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 27, 2015)

That's insanely cool! Thanks.


----------



## torchsarecool (Sep 27, 2015)

These are very nice! I have noticed one of these on the bay recently. Very tempted, love maglites. Recently managed to acquire a 7c which would be an interesting one to see


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 27, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> These are very nice! I have noticed one of these on the bay recently. Very tempted, love maglites. Recently managed to acquire a 7c which would be an interesting one to see



The one that was for sale on eBay a while ago was one of my cutaways. I was going to sell it to raise funds for another project but decided to keep it in the collection in the end. I've not got a 7c but keeping my eyes open for one to turn up.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 30, 2015)

Cutaway display example of a Maglite 4D torch, 4 x D batteries.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 30, 2015)

Great job on all of those! They look amazing! +1 on trying to get some support from MagLite on this project. I'm sure they would at least sell you some at a discount price.

Isn't there a cutaway Surefire A2 somewhere out there?


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 30, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Great job on all of those! They look amazing! +1 on trying to get some support from MagLite on this project. I'm sure they would at least sell you some at a discount price.
> 
> Isn't there a cutaway Surefire A2 somewhere out there?



I have not contacted Maglite although i wouldn't mind one of their small glass shop display cabinets with their logo on to display them in (don't think they would sell to the public) Not sure about the Surefire A2 cutaway, not seen any other cutaway flashlights before i don't think.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 30, 2015)

You should try cutting the batteries too. That would look really neat. :sick2:


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

DarrenUK said:


> I have not contacted Maglite although i wouldn't mind one of their small glass shop display cabinets with their logo on to display them in (don't think they would sell to the public) Not sure about the Surefire A2 cutaway, not seen any other cutaway flashlights before i don't think.


Suggestion:

1. Email pics to Maglite showing them what you've done.
2. Tell them you've posted these on a flashlight forum giving them free advertising. Email the link.
3. Offer to do some for them for their office.
4. Ask for some lights or at least a discount.
5. Mention that you'd like a display case.

Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 30, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> 1. Email pics to Maglite showing them what you've done.
> 2. Tell them you've posted these on a flashlight forum giving them free advertising. Email the link.
> ...



Yea I guess it can't hurt to ask, if you don't ask you don't get and all that.


----------



## torchsarecool (Sep 30, 2015)

I've just seen a glass maglite display for sale in Gloucestershire secondhand just do a quick check


----------



## DarrenUK (Sep 30, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> I've just seen a glass maglite display for sale in Gloucestershire secondhand just do a quick check



I've seen it already, that's the exact one I want. They state collection only but I live too far away. I've sent two messages asking if I could send a courier to pick it up but they have not replied. I don't think they are interested in packing it up for a courier. I'm pretty disappointed that I cannot purchase it.


----------



## torchsarecool (Sep 30, 2015)

Yea I fancied it to but it's too far for me as well. Shame but sure others will crop up


----------



## griff (Sep 30, 2015)

that face looks familiar


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 4, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> Yea I fancied it to but it's too far for me as well. Shame but sure others will crop up



I managed to acquire that Maglite glass display cabinet for the cutaway collection. I'm busy for the next couple of days sorting a few bits out in my workshop, once I have time I will get some photos on here of the collection so far in the display cabinet.


----------



## teacher (Oct 4, 2015)

*Awesome!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty neat, nice work!


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 4, 2015)

DarrenUK said:


> I managed to acquire that Maglite glass display cabinet for the cutaway collection. I'm busy for the next couple of days sorting a few bits out in my workshop, once I have time I will get some photos on here of the collection so far in the display cabinet.



Nice! Well worth the effort it'll look superb setup


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 7, 2015)

Managed to acquire a nice Maglite glass display case for the cutaway collection, still many more to collect and make but here is the collection so far....


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 7, 2015)

APPLAUSE!!! ...AND THE CROWD GOES **WILD**!!! 

Thanks for the pics. You are in the top 1% of all Flashaholics now!


----------



## LedTed (Oct 7, 2015)

DarrenUK said:


> Thanks, I did think about cutting away some of the internal parts and the O rings but decided not to in the end.



GR8 choice!


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 8, 2015)

That looks ACE !!!


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 8, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> That looks ACE !!!



Thanks!


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 10, 2015)

Cutaway display example of a Maglite 3D torch, 3 x D batteries.


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 11, 2015)

Not sure if any members can help me out but i am looking to purchase the following to help complete the cutaway collection.

5D
7D

2C
3C
4C
5C
6C
7C

If any members have any of the above for sale please let me know (ideally in the UK) condition reasonable to good but must be complete with all parts. The cheaper the better as funds for the project are tight.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice display case  wish I'd one.


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 11, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Nice display case  wish I'd one.



Thanks, not sure how often they come along for sale, I was lucky to get this one.


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 14, 2015)

DarrenUK said:


> Not sure if any members can help me out but i am looking to purchase the following to help complete the cutaway collection.
> 
> 5D
> 7D
> ...



Heinnie Haynes have 2,3 and 4 C cells for sale new


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 14, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> Heinnie Haynes have 2,3 and 4 C cells for sale new



Thanks, I will check out their prices.


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 19, 2015)

Cutaway display example of a Maglite 6D torch, 6 x D batteries.


----------



## tillylamp (Oct 19, 2015)

didn't know maglite made a 7d, seems a huge blunt instrument reminds me of how a fellow i knew would carry his car tyre iron inside his drivers door.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2015)

Very very  thread, awesome stuff!!! 

Cant wait for the spy 007 next


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 19, 2015)

ven said:


> Very very  thread, awesome stuff!!!
> 
> Cant wait for the spy 007 next



Would love to if one happened to come my way [emoji3]


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 19, 2015)

Any pics of the process happening?


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 19, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> Any pics of the process happening?



Sorry, do not have any photos of the cutting process.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 19, 2015)

Your cut away lights are cool!


----------



## DarrenUK (Oct 20, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Your cut away lights are cool!



Thanks, appreciate the comment. More coming soon!


----------



## DarrenUK (Dec 21, 2015)

Finally managed to get hold of a 5D, i will be making that into a cutaway sometime soon after christmas, photos will be uploaded once i have completed that one.

I am still looking for the Maglite torches listed below to continue with the cutaway collection, if any members have any of the following spare and for sale please let me know.

7D

2C
3C
4C
5C
6C
7C


----------

